# Carmine Dragon



## Daemon Prince Paintbox (Feb 21, 2011)

Hey people. So I recently purchased Warhammer Forge's new Carmine Dragon after waiting since Games Day 2010. So I was very happy to receive. I was just wondering if anyone else had bought it and what colour schemes people were going for. Any photos of work done would be cool.

All the best.


----------

